# A Brief Insight into Niseido Ju Jitsu



## The Prof

What Is Niseido Ju Jitsu?

A few days ago, a few of our quite friendly members asked for some info about Niseido Ju Jitsu.  I think I replied personally to each of them.  But realized that when one mentioned starting a "New Thread"  that this was what she meant. I hope that you receive this information in the light in which it is submitted.  Happy & Blessed  New Year Everyone!

I believe that Niseido Ju Jitsu is a fairly well rounded art. We enjoy sparring, Judo randori and grappling. It is geared for the streets and is what we believe to be completely realistic and very usable. Many of the techniques we use have gotten many of us out of some pretty messy situations.

There are many components that make up Niseido Ju Jitsu. If you have visited our web site, www.niseido.org you notice that we do have a Code of Ethics and the Code of Bushido. These are taken very seriously. 

Our philosophy is sound and simple. We are never the attackers, only the defenders. There are no egos if you can believe that. Niseido is not about technique, it is about attitude. For us Niseido Ju Jitsu is not a Martial Art, its a way of life. We are the martial arts chiropractors, if the attitude should need an adjustment, we are more than willing to adjust it.

We are family oriented. Every single person that visits or joins us is treated with the utmost of respect. We all work as a team to help each one of us attain our maximum proficiency and goals in life.

Here at the Hombu Dojo, we have no High School dropouts. If you come without a diploma and decide to stay, a High School Diploma or a GED will be amongst your certificates. Since I am the Chief of Chaplains at a local Police Department, I have helped several young men and women get their diplomas and they are now sworn police officers. 

There is a lot that goes into being a Niseido Ju Jitsu practitioner. We are a fully documented martial art. Our administration is strong and in tact. We are very precise in the wasy we do things.  Our name "Niseido" is the trade mark of the Niseido Ju Jitsu Federation.  All of our exams and writings are covered by copyright protection. 

Each of our dojos teaches the same curriculum. Every practitioner has to keep a note book which documents what they have learned. Every technique is written and categorized. The writings change with each rank advancement simply because the techniques are now seen through a more advanced eye and therefor must be updated. All notebooks are inspected before any testing for rank advancement. 

The purpose of the notebook is to guide us when we teach. We realize that no one can remember everything off the top of their head. The note book helps refresh the memory.  It also helps to keep our teaching pure.

When we add new techniques, they are first presented to a panel for review.  They are worked and re worked, then finally presented to the senior kyu grades for their input.  We all learn from each other.

We are told that we are strict. With rank comes responsibility and accountability. We are not a "do as I say not as I do martial art." We are all accountable to each other and hold each other to the standards that just seem to have emerged as the years passed.

Several of my students have been with me for more than a quarter century. One of them started with me when he was 11 years old. He will turn 53 in his next birthday. Our senior dojo in Brooklyn, NY is nearly 40 years old. We have had the same telephone number for all those years.

If time continuity and time can be the bench mark by which we can measure success, then I guess that we are successful.

We are friendly, reserved, and very loyal to each other.  We are not boisterous. We respect everyone as long as they are good people.  If they are not good people, we just simply do no associate with them.

Our motto is: *"Survival is an every day reality."*


----------



## Makalakumu

Is this style a MMA that combines Atemi with grappling skills or is it more _ground work focused_ like traditional jujutsu?  I cross train in Danzan Ryu Jujutsu and I am wondering if there are similarities.


----------



## The Prof

Is this style a MMA that combines Atemi with grappling skills or is it more _ground work focused_ like traditional jujutsu? I cross train in Danzan Ryu Jujutsu and I am wondering if there are similarities.

We consider ourselves to be traditionalists in the art of Ju Jitsu.  We have a proportionate amount of "all combatives" in our style.  Traditional Ju Jitsu did not have more ground work or more Atemi Waza, it was fairly well rounded.  

In traditional Ju Jitsu, one must be able to take a punch or kick as well as give a punch or kick.  Of course in this case _*"it's always better to give than receive."*_

Re: DanzanRyu Ju Jitsu, many years back, in 1971, Prof. Bud Estes 10th Dan and Prof., Lamar Fisher visited our dojo in Bay Ridge Brooklyn.  Back then we were part uf the AJJF.  It was a pleasure to train with bothof these gentlemen.  I am sure you know that Bud Estes was a student of Henry Okazaki.


----------



## Ceicei

It covers pretty much the questions I had.  You have a system that appears to be fairly thorough; I haven't heard about it before. 

A few more questions.  You determine readiness to advance by the notebooks your students keep, their attitude and conduct, and ability to do what is required.  Is there a color rank system?  Is it "rankless" until they cover most of the material before becoming a black belt (or equivalent)?  You cited examples of students who have stayed a long time.  How long does it take on the average to progress before achieving black?

Thank you for sharing about your way of life.

- Ceicei


----------



## The Prof

Good Afternoon Maam,

Our web site www.niseido.org is listed.  Therein you should find an abundance of information.  Please visit us, for sure you will get a clear picture of who and what we are.  Thank You for the reply.

Prof.


----------



## Ceicei

Your site answered all the questions.  Very nicely done.  Thank you.  

 - Ceicei


----------



## The Prof

My pleasure  Maam!


----------



## Ken H

Having been on the receiving end of more than a few Niseido techniques, I can confirm it is a very comprehensive and effective style.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Professor, please give my regards to Sensei Dan Mills if you are still in contact with him.)

-Ken


----------



## brothershaw

To the Prof. 
Very well organized web site, and a good amount of history.  Sounds like you have a solid organization.

How far have you branched  away from the original system of Prof. Vee?  Do you practice any of the arnis? I know he evolved his system into Vee Arnis Jitsu.


----------



## Makalakumu

The Prof said:
			
		

> Re: DanzanRyu Ju Jitsu, many years back, in 1971, Prof. Bud Estes 10th Dan and Prof., Lamar Fisher visited our dojo in Bay Ridge Brooklyn.  Back then we were part uf the AJJF.  It was a pleasure to train with bothof these gentlemen.  I am sure you know that Bud Estes was a student of Henry Okazaki.[/size][/font]



Yes Sir, my instructor was a student of Mr. Estes.


----------



## The Prof

Ken H said:
			
		

> Having been on the receiving end of more than a few Niseido techniques, I can confirm it is a very comprehensive and effective style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Professor, please give my regards to Sensei Dan Mills if you are still in contact with him.)
> 
> -Ken


Hi Ken,

Sorry for the late response.  I will pass your regards on to Sensei Dan next Tuesday.  He is doing well and stii working on the railroad.

Ooooos,

Prof


----------



## The Prof

brothershaw said:
			
		

> To the Prof.
> Very well organized web site, and a good amount of history. Sounds like you have a solid organization.
> 
> How far have you branched away from the original system of Prof. Vee? Do you practice any of the arnis? I know he evolved his system into Vee Arnis Jitsu.


Greetings,

Forgive the late response.  I have to remember to keep current on my postings.

Thank you for your kind comments.  For as much as we can remain solid we are.  But it takes a lot of work.

We do practice Arnis.  We use it in our "Club Against Club" category.  We have pretty much developed newer techniques, kind of like updating weapons to meet modern times.  I still use some of the original basic Vee Jitsu techniques taught by Prof. Vee.

January 4th was the 5th anniversary of his passing.  I miss him dearly.

Regards,

Prof


----------



## The Prof

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Yes Sir, my instructor was a student of Mr. Estes.


How about that! Prof. Bud Estes and his wife Prof. Lucille Estes were really fine people. As you know, both are gone now.

Prof


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien

Prof. Rick,
Your summation of Niseido was educational yet concise.
My own humble history is summed up as follows:  Sensei Tom O&#8217;Brien has over 36 yrs. experience in the Martial Arts.  Sensei Tom is a Yondan (4th deg. Black belt) in Vee-Jitsu, a Nidan (2nd deg. Black belt) in Nisei Goshinjutsu & holds a Likha-Tatlo (brown belt) in Arnis from Prof. Remy Presas, god rest his soul.  Bronze medal winner in kumite at the National AAU Karate Championship in 1981.  Maintaining a small, humble, dojo called the Ronin martial Arts Club for over 30 yrs.  We teach Vee-Jitsu as was founded by Prof. Florendo Visitation (Prof. Vee) and as was taught by Prof. James Powers of the Samurai Vee-Jitsu Club in Richmond Hill, Queens, NY.  We teach Ju-Jitsu, Judo, Karate, self defense, Tae Kwon Do, Arnis, boxing & kick boxing.  We create AAU Karate champions.  Sensei Tom is an &#8216;R&#8217; rated AAU official.  Sensei recently won 2 gold medals & 2 silver medals in kata & kobudo at the last 2 AAU tournaments.  At the last tournament 6 of us competed & we took home 7 silver medals.  Sensei Tom also took 2nd place in kata at the FIMA Fall Classic run by Sensei Rich Faustini.  Our website is http://www.freewebs.com/senseitom/.
I share your sorrow at the loss of all three of those great men, Prof. Vee, Prof. Jim & Prof. Remy.  I miss all three of them.  We will continue to carry their torch in upstate NY.  I hope you, your family and the organization have a great coming year.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## MJS

Sensei Tom O'Brien said:


> Prof. Rick,
> Your summation of Niseido was educational yet concise.
> My own humble history is summed up as follows: Sensei Tom OBrien has over 36 yrs. experience in the Martial Arts. Sensei Tom is a Yondan (4th deg. Black belt) in Vee-Jitsu, a Nidan (2nd deg. Black belt) in Nisei Goshinjutsu & holds a Likha-Tatlo (brown belt) in Arnis from Prof. Remy Presas, god rest his soul. Bronze medal winner in kumite at the National AAU Karate Championship in 1981. Maintaining a small, humble, dojo called the Ronin martial Arts Club for over 30 yrs. We teach Vee-Jitsu as was founded by Prof. Florendo Visitation (Prof. Vee) and as was taught by Prof. James Powers of the Samurai Vee-Jitsu Club in Richmond Hill, Queens, NY. We teach Ju-Jitsu, Judo, Karate, self defense, Tae Kwon Do, Arnis, boxing & kick boxing. We create AAU Karate champions. Sensei Tom is an R rated AAU official. Sensei recently won 2 gold medals & 2 silver medals in kata & kobudo at the last 2 AAU tournaments. At the last tournament 6 of us competed & we took home 7 silver medals. Sensei Tom also took 2nd place in kata at the FIMA Fall Classic run by Sensei Rich Faustini. Our website is http://www.freewebs.com/senseitom/.
> I share your sorrow at the loss of all three of those great men, Prof. Vee, Prof. Jim & Prof. Remy. I miss all three of them. We will continue to carry their torch in upstate NY. I hope you, your family and the organization have a great coming year.
> Thanks,
> Sensei Tom


 
Sir, 

The Prof. most likely won't see this as his acct. has been closed, and I don't know if he still 'lurks' from time to time. During his short stay here, I had the chance to speak with him via PM, on the phone a few times, and we still email on a regular basis. He IMO is a wealth of knowledge and took the time to further explain what his art is all about.

I'll be sure to pass on your words to him. 

Mike


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien

Thanks Mike.  I'm in touch with the Prof. on his cell phone.  I just didnt want to bother him during the holidays.  I spoke to him right before the holidays.  We commiserated about those three great men who passed away.  He said we will talk later.  He said "Just let me get through the holidays."  I'm sure we can all identify with that feeling.  You guys have a great organization & a great leader.
Thanks again & have a Happy New Year.
Sensei Tom


----------



## Karatedrifter7

Interesting I noticed there's a dojo up in Santa Fe New Mexico, thats somewhat close to me.


----------



## Batman

is threre anyone currently a practioner in the west palm beach,fl area of this art. i would like you message me plaese thank you.


----------



## SenseiRussell

The Prof said:


> What Is Niseido Ju Jitsu?
> 
> A few days ago, a few of our quite friendly members asked for some info about Niseido Ju Jitsu.  I think I replied personally to each of them.  But realized that when one mentioned starting a "New Thread"  that this was what she meant. I hope that you receive this information in the light in which it is submitted.  Happy & Blessed  New Year Everyone!
> 
> I believe that Niseido Ju Jitsu is a fairly well rounded art. We enjoy sparring, Judo randori and grappling. It is geared for the streets and is what we believe to be completely realistic and very usable. Many of the techniques we use have gotten many of us out of some pretty messy situations.
> 
> There are many components that make up Niseido Ju Jitsu. If you have visited our web site, www.niseido.org you notice that we do have a Code of Ethics and the Code of Bushido. These are taken very seriously.
> 
> Our philosophy is sound and simple. We are never the attackers, only the defenders. There are no egos if you can believe that. Niseido is not about technique, it is about attitude. For us Niseido Ju Jitsu is not a Martial Art, its a way of life. We are the martial arts chiropractors, if the attitude should need an adjustment, we are more than willing to adjust it.
> 
> We are family oriented. Every single person that visits or joins us is treated with the utmost of respect. We all work as a team to help each one of us attain our maximum proficiency and goals in life.
> 
> Here at the Hombu Dojo, we have no High School dropouts. If you come without a diploma and decide to stay, a High School Diploma or a GED will be amongst your certificates. Since I am the Chief of Chaplains at a local Police Department, I have helped several young men and women get their diplomas and they are now sworn police officers.
> 
> There is a lot that goes into being a Niseido Ju Jitsu practitioner. We are a fully documented martial art. Our administration is strong and in tact. We are very precise in the wasy we do things.  Our name "Niseido" is the trade mark of the Niseido Ju Jitsu Federation.  All of our exams and writings are covered by copyright protection.
> 
> Each of our dojos teaches the same curriculum. Every practitioner has to keep a note book which documents what they have learned. Every technique is written and categorized. The writings change with each rank advancement simply because the techniques are now seen through a more advanced eye and therefor must be updated. All notebooks are inspected before any testing for rank advancement.
> 
> The purpose of the notebook is to guide us when we teach. We realize that no one can remember everything off the top of their head. The note book helps refresh the memory.  It also helps to keep our teaching pure.
> 
> When we add new techniques, they are first presented to a panel for review.  They are worked and re worked, then finally presented to the senior kyu grades for their input.  We all learn from each other.
> 
> We are told that we are strict. With rank comes responsibility and accountability. We are not a "do as I say not as I do martial art." We are all accountable to each other and hold each other to the standards that just seem to have emerged as the years passed.
> 
> Several of my students have been with me for more than a quarter century. One of them started with me when he was 11 years old. He will turn 53 in his next birthday. Our senior dojo in Brooklyn, NY is nearly 40 years old. We have had the same telephone number for all those years.
> 
> If time continuity and time can be the bench mark by which we can measure success, then I guess that we are successful.
> 
> We are friendly, reserved, and very loyal to each other.  We are not boisterous. We respect everyone as long as they are good people.  If they are not good people, we just simply do no associate with them.
> 
> Our motto is: *"Survival is an every day reality."*





The Prof said:


> What Is Niseido Ju Jitsu?
> 
> A few days ago, a few of our quite friendly members asked for some info about Niseido Ju Jitsu.  I think I replied personally to each of them.  But realized that when one mentioned starting a "New Thread"  that this was what she meant. I hope that you receive this information in the light in which it is submitted.  Happy & Blessed  New Year Everyone!
> 
> I believe that Niseido Ju Jitsu is a fairly well rounded art. We enjoy sparring, Judo randori and grappling. It is geared for the streets and is what we believe to be completely realistic and very usable. Many of the techniques we use have gotten many of us out of some pretty messy situations.
> 
> There are many components that make up Niseido Ju Jitsu. If you have visited our web site, www.niseido.org you notice that we do have a Code of Ethics and the Code of Bushido. These are taken very seriously.
> 
> Our philosophy is sound and simple. We are never the attackers, only the defenders. There are no egos if you can believe that. Niseido is not about technique, it is about attitude. For us Niseido Ju Jitsu is not a Martial Art, its a way of life. We are the martial arts chiropractors, if the attitude should need an adjustment, we are more than willing to adjust it.
> 
> We are family oriented. Every single person that visits or joins us is treated with the utmost of respect. We all work as a team to help each one of us attain our maximum proficiency and goals in life.
> 
> Here at the Hombu Dojo, we have no High School dropouts. If you come without a diploma and decide to stay, a High School Diploma or a GED will be amongst your certificates. Since I am the Chief of Chaplains at a local Police Department, I have helped several young men and women get their diplomas and they are now sworn police officers.
> 
> There is a lot that goes into being a Niseido Ju Jitsu practitioner. We are a fully documented martial art. Our administration is strong and in tact. We are very precise in the wasy we do things.  Our name "Niseido" is the trade mark of the Niseido Ju Jitsu Federation.  All of our exams and writings are covered by copyright protection.
> 
> Each of our dojos teaches the same curriculum. Every practitioner has to keep a note book which documents what they have learned. Every technique is written and categorized. The writings change with each rank advancement simply because the techniques are now seen through a more advanced eye and therefor must be updated. All notebooks are inspected before any testing for rank advancement.
> 
> The purpose of the notebook is to guide us when we teach. We realize that no one can remember everything off the top of their head. The note book helps refresh the memory.  It also helps to keep our teaching pure.
> 
> When we add new techniques, they are first presented to a panel for review.  They are worked and re worked, then finally presented to the senior kyu grades for their input.  We all learn from each other.
> 
> We are told that we are strict. With rank comes responsibility and accountability. We are not a "do as I say not as I do martial art." We are all accountable to each other and hold each other to the standards that just seem to have emerged as the years passed.
> 
> Several of my students have been with me for more than a quarter century. One of them started with me when he was 11 years old. He will turn 53 in his next birthday. Our senior dojo in Brooklyn, NY is nearly 40 years old. We have had the same telephone number for all those years.
> 
> If time continuity and time can be the bench mark by which we can measure success, then I guess that we are successful.
> 
> We are friendly, reserved, and very loyal to each other.  We are not boisterous. We respect everyone as long as they are good people.  If they are not good people, we just simply do no associate with them.
> 
> Our motto is: *"Survival is an every day reality."*



Professor Ric,

You are one of the few people who, from when I started martial arts in 1971 at the bay Ridge Dojo, has remained consistent and dedicated to his art and organization. Those days were my formative years, and you were friendly, welcoming and an awesome teacher. At the time, I was studying USA Goju with Sensei Anthony Lau at the same dojo you had your class at, but watched your classes on my non-karate days and listened to you as you spoke to your students. I was so impressed, and still am. Later, in the early 1980's, I studied Niseido with your instructors at your 3rd avenue Bay Ridge location. That was some of the most valuable and toughest training ever. I only was there for a year or so, but thanks to your awesome curriculum and high expectations of students, what I learned at your dojo has always stayed with me, throughout my contiuation in other martial disciplines, and it continues to influence me.

Much respect always,
Russell Bianca


----------

